# [solved] Diakritische Zeichen unter X und Metakey...

## tranqil

Hallo Board,

folgendes - absolut Gentoo-unspezifisches - Problem (ich hoffe man ist mir trotzdem geneigt zu helfen); Ich möchte unter X diakritische Zeichen (wie z.B. á oder é) eingeben können, das habe ich auch bereits schon erfolgreich als "per user" Einstellung in meiner ~/.xinintrc mit Hilfe der Layoutvariante ("intl") umsetzen können, allerdings ist nun folgender Effekt eingetreten, die Taste mit dem Deckelzeichen / Zirkumflex ("^") wird nun ebenfalls als "Metakey" für die Eingabe von Akzenten genutzt und das führt in manchen Programmen für ungewöhnlichen Problemen. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich z.B. mit Hilfe von "setxkbmap" die Funktionsweise der Zirkumflex-Taste so umbiegen kann, das sie wieder der XKB-Variante ohne "intl"-Unterstützung entspricht (Meta-Funktion entfernen und direkt bei Tastendruck ein "^" ausliefern)? Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass es eigentlich eine recht einfache Lösung für mein "Dilemma" gibt, ich komm nur nicht drauf.

Zusammenfassung:

- Meta-Funktion des Zirkumflex entfernen

- Lediglich Gravis / Akzent-Taste als Metakey für die Eingabe der diakritischen Zeichen nutzen (z.B. `+a..)

Hoffentlich konnte ich das verständlich genug erklären, was ich ändern möchte.

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

```

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys,intl

setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp

```

Vielen Dank im voraus!Last edited by tranqil on Sat Oct 27, 2012 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tranqil

Um das hier mal ordentlich abzuschließen. Ich habe zwar keine wirkliche Lösung für mein Problem finden können, aber ich konnte mir einen kleinen workaround basteln, der prinzipiell ausreichend ist.

In der "Keybinding-"Konfiguration meines Window-Managers Awesome habe ich folgenden Eintrag hinzugefügt:

```

awful.key({ modkey, "Shift"   }, "o", function () sexec(script_path .. "toggle_xkb_variant.sh") end),

```

Das Script "toggle_xkb_variant.sh" welches mit Hilfe der Tastenkombination ausgeführt wird sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

#!/bin/bash

setxkbmap -query|grep intl >/dev/null && setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys || setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys,intl

```

Ich denke das ist selbstklärend. 

Grüße!

----------

## platinumviper

Du kannst auch  einfach 

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 0x31 = asciicircum degree dead_circumflex degree U2032"
```

 in deine ~/.bashrc schreiben, das ist recourcenschonender.

----------

## tranqil

platinumviper, vielen lieben Dank!

Genau danach hatte ich gesucht. Perfekt.

----------

## bell

bashrc ist die falsche Stelle. Das wird bei jeder neu aufgemachten Console ausgeführt. Besser wäre eine Autostart-Desktop Datei unter ~/.config/autostart/.

----------

